# My LGD has been born! - New Pic 2/2



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

My neighbor has the BEST pair of LGDs, and today her female whelped! I was even there to witnesses several of the births. She is being such a GREAT mommy and the puppies are just beautiful.

Sure...it's going to be a LONG time before our little girl can come home...and we don't even know which it will be but..

Yay!

:clap: 

They are 3/4 Great Pyrenees, 1/4 Anatolian. We have first pick and our pup will be staying with Mom and Dad for a long time to learn the "ways" of a LGD.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

very good breeds...how exciting.... :greengrin: :clap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

How exciting!!!! Can't wait to see him or her!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

Epona that is just awesome! :thumb: You will love him/her!
One of ours is 3/4 Anatolian & Pyr. He is way bulkier than our 2yr old Anatolian & full of himself. 
The older Sheriff sits back & lets Deputy do all the barking.
When you bring the pup home, remember to give plenty of stuff to chew on.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

YAY!!! congrats and that is wonderful that they are going to keep the pup for you to let mom and pop do the training!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!! 

I can't wait to see pics of the little furballs!!!!!  .... though I have a bad habit of wanting to bring them home............... :help: ..... :slapfloor:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

I will have to try and get some pictures next time we go. The female ended up having 14 puppies! In her first litter! Wow lol.

We have first pick and its going to be hard, they sure are cute.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

ssshhh....dont tell the goats, but if I had the space I would sure love to raise them!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born!*

Here is a picture!










Isn't she a cutie?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

awwwww!!!! yes!!!!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

aww, wook at the cute widdo puppy. she's a heart melter alright!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

OMG THATS SUCH A CUTE PUUUUPPY!!! :drool:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

Oh shes just darling

-Meagan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

How adorable..........  :greengrin:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

Thanks everyone! You can be sure to count on updated pictures in the future!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

Oh my gosh..what a sweet little thing!! You lucky duck!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

soooo darned cute!!!!!! :- )


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*

awwww so cute! what darling markings. I'm jealous... will get an LGD one of these days...  but apparently I'm on an "animal moratorium" (as in, fiance said "no new animals!") for a while...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My LGD has been born! - Pic Added*


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hehehe too cute!!! She's gettin big!!! Look at those cute little eyes!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Awwwww! PRECIOUS!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

She's getting very big! That's my huge husband holding her lol


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie! I want one...but don't want another animal to contend with around here right now...this winter has been a nasty one...


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

logansmommy7 said:


> What a cutie! I want one...but don't want another animal to contend with around here right now...this winter has been a nasty one...


WE have a full blood Great Pry and besides feeding him there is really nothing else that we need to do. I found out after we did it that it wasn't a great idea to just let him go to work when we got him :sigh: He was 12 weeks when we got him but had been with mom and dad working. I built him a separate dog house but he never goes in it he either cuddles with one of the goats or lays out no matter what the weather.


----------

